
The Amiga Graphics Archive - doener
http://amiga.lychesis.net/
======
nekopa
That was a nice trip down memory lane...

I had to save for a whole year to get my Amiga 500, I bought it for 1 reason
and one reason only - Falcon. I loved that game, and soon got into Stealth
Fighter F-19. I still have fond memories of me and my best friend playing F-19
together - one pilot, one navigator. I swear to god, mission planning was more
fun than actually flying the mission.

I kind of miss the days when you needed a keyboard overlay to play a game, (
[http://oagd.net/file/8358c6a052c1734431c0f16cb4fa8efd41daf37...](http://oagd.net/file/8358c6a052c1734431c0f16cb4fa8efd41daf37d/Keyboard_overlay.png)
)- and the later Falcon games had one of the biggest manuals I've ever seen.

Makes me think I should take a look at the current state of combat flight
sims.

Any good recommendations that would work on a linux system? (it's a decent
laptop, 16GB RAM and Nvidia card with 2GB)

~~~
FireBeyond
Even before that, F/A-18 Interceptor!

~~~
manicminer
Loved that game. Flying under the Golden Gate bridge! F-19 was great as well.

------
protomyth
Jay Miner[1] built some pretty awesome chipsets. I learned about computers on
the Atari 400 and lusted after the Amiga. About the time I could afford it, he
was gone and Commodore lasted not much longer.

1)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jay_Miner](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jay_Miner)

------
quaffapint
What - no Ulitma IV screenshots? After moving over from the C64 version, I
loved the Amiga graphics - plus who doesn't love a "Please Insert Thy Play
Disk" prompt.

[https://youtu.be/wxxo-G-WnIU?t=250](https://youtu.be/wxxo-G-WnIU?t=250)

~~~
Paul_S
That video is not representative of anything - it's played in an emulator with
some weird scaling going on (maybe hq2x).

And the prettiest ultima iv was of course on the fm towns:
[http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/u5lazarus/images/d/d8/Ul...](http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/u5lazarus/images/d/d8/UltimaIV-
FM-TOWNS%281%29.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20091207205923)

~~~
quaffapint
Thanks - I knew it looked better. I was afraid my memory was failing me.

------
snarfy
Ah Deluxe Paint, still the pixel art app that I judge all others by.

~~~
richardjdare
When I needed to create some pixel art for my last game, Antigen, I used
DPaint 4 running on an emulator. I still hit DPaint keyboard shortcuts by
accident in Photoshop.

------
seanalltogether
Can anyone recommend a good Amiga emulator? I would love to play Faery Tale
Adventure again.

~~~
doener
For Mac/Linux: FS-UAE [http://fs-uae.net/](http://fs-uae.net/)

For Windows: WinUAE [http://www.winuae.net/](http://www.winuae.net/)

------
tschellenbach
Love it, i played so many of these games :) Also once made a ball bounce
around the screen using amiga basic. Guess that was my first attempt at
programming :D Thanks for sharing!

------
marcosscriven
Ah, that AMOS screenshot brings back memories.

~~~
mrec
And Blitz Basic was a blast. It supported embedded assembler, which was hugely
fun and educational to mess around with.

~~~
richardjdare
I loved Blitz Basic. It was great how it gave you access to the whole Amiga.
You could use the built-in commands, write inline assembly, and easily use
operating system functions/structures. Modern "game BASICs", even the latest
iterations of Blitz are limited sandboxes in comparison.

Mainstream Amiga programming in C or assembly language was very expensive
compared to today. As a teen I couldn't afford Devpac, or the Hardware
Reference Manual, but Blitz gave me what I needed to make real progress as a
programmer. One of my friends even got texture-mapped 3d going, although it
wasn't quick!

~~~
bwldrbst
I've recently got back into messing around with Amigas and Blitz is still fun,
though a little weird for someone used to C#.

It's amazing how much more accessible all the documentation and tools are now.
HTML versions of the RKMs are available on the web and for C there's a cross-
compiling toolchain available on github ([https://github.com/cahirwpz/amigaos-
cross-toolchain](https://github.com/cahirwpz/amigaos-cross-toolchain))

